# Big Lagoon state Park



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok how good is the freshwater fishing here and what can I expect to catch? Any reports from recent trips would also be helpful also


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

someone please respond!!!


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't even know big lagoon had fresh water. That's news to me. You're probably better off fishing the shallows on the shoreline. I've landed a ton of specs over there. Live shrimp, DOAs, and topwaters are all productive.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok yeah someone on the forum a while back suggested freshwater fishing there and I looked more into it on google maps and theres a pretty long rectagular shaped pond in the middle of the park


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard it was really good. They said theres alot of snakes there though. I rather not deal with all the snakes.... Thats just me


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went right before it started getting cold, did'nt get a bite.. Fished both the ponds and along the beach.. I cought a crab that was it, Fun time with the family though.. The paths are decent so I dont think you would have a big problem with snakes..


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught a few decent bass in the long oval pond. There was a small aggresive gator that I had to swat with my rod.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *surfstryker (3/7/2009)*I caught a few decent bass in the long oval pond. There was a small aggresive gator that I had to swat with my rod.






Yea man screw that.... Snakes and gators.... Shit I'll fish somewhere else


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Here it is: 










Just park in the Governor's Pavilion parking lot and follow the red line. "X" marks the spot.Red shad Culprit worms seem to work best. 

You've been warned about the snakes and gator!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a good trek for some freshwater fishin. I think I'll stick to the lakes by the house. Snakes and pissed off gators just aren't my kind of fun.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

how exactly would i get to Big Lagoon State Park from the cervantes and 17th area?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

garden to barrancas over chico to gulf beach hwy. to sorrento rd to bauer rd. left and it runs into the park.

by water head west along the south side of the base through the cut (intracoastal) on right just before you get to the innerarity bridge.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Entry fee is somewhere around $5.00, I think. Good speck fishing on flats. Lost of wildlife in the late pm. Deer and other critters. Super camp sites, nice covered picnic areas. Well, it just a fun place. They used to hire young folks during the summer months to do the heavy lifting too.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds like a good time, i will have to try that out, and by the way thanks for the directions:bowdown


----------

